# Suche Informationen, Unterlagen, Software und Hardware



## remanuf (30 August 2009)

Suche Informationen, Unterlagen, Software und Hardware

Ich habe 3 Schweiss-Productions-Anlagen mit aelteren Steuerungen (10 – 15/ 20 Jahre alt) gebraucht angekauft, 
habe jedoch dafuer jedoch weder deutsche noch englische Unterlagen erhalten.
1 Steuerung ist mit ELAU PT – 1/ SX1 und Siemens Simatic S5  PS 3A  19A0
mit CPU 115 U  943 B mit IB und QB Elementen

1 Steuerung ist mit PC mit Microsoft Windows based PLS mit Siemens Simatic S5  PS 3A 
mit  CPU 115 U  942 B mit IB und QB Elementen

1 Steuerung ist mit ELAU PT – 1/ SX1 and S+S Sestep 530
Wo koennte ich Software und solche Unterlagen  herbekommen?  Wer weiss Bescheid ueber diese Steuerungen?
Woher koennte ich Ersatz-Teile , - Karten erhalten?
remanuf  Canada


----------



## thomass5 (30 August 2009)

Also über die Siemens-Steuerungen wirst Du hier oder da http://support.automation.siemens.c...tandard&viewreg=WW&objid=10805101&treeLang=de
fündig. S5 Ersatzteile werden in der Bucht oder bei eichler oder oder oder angeboten S5-Software gibts direkt von Siemens oder siehe Werbung oben MHJ Deltalogic oder PI. Über ELAU kann ich nichts sagen. Bei dem PC sind die Infos recht dürftig. Schon mal beim Hersteller versucht an Infos zu kommen?
Thomas


----------



## remanuf (30 August 2009)

Hallo Thomas,

danke fuer Deine Infomationen.  Ich werde diese Adressen naechsten Montag kontaktieren.

remanuf Canada


----------



## Question_mark (30 August 2009)

*S5 Ersatzteile*

Hallo,

zumindest bekommt man hier Ersatzteile für die S5 Steuerungen :

http://www.ludwigs-informationselektronik.de/epages/61801851.sf

Ist mir persönlich als seriöser Händler für S5 und S7 Ersatzteile bekannt.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Nospsguru (31 August 2009)

Elau Im Web

http://www.elau.de

MfG
Nospsguru


----------

